# The Path to Self-sufficiency



## markus (Nov 10, 2008)

Hello

I'm writing an essay about self-sufficiency for a university course I'm taking. The topic will be something like Lifestyle and Sustainability: the Path to Self-sufficiency. I will use scientific and not-so-scientific references of course, but I'd also like to interview people who are actually aspiring to become (even partially) self-sufficient (I suppose no-one is 100%).

If you are aspiring to become self-sufficient (you are for example producing your own food or energy, to some extent) and interested in helping to spread the word about this wonderful alternative lifestyle, and helping me earn some study credits  please tell me either by a private message or just reply to this thread. I'll then send you a questionnaire by private message. It contains 27 questions about food and energy production, fresh water and a few other things related to the topic. I think it takes about ten to thirty minutes to answer all the questions. I've sent it to a few subjects already and posted this message on one other forum as well, but the more people answer it, the more significant my results will be. Thank you!

-Markus


----------



## bombardier666 (Nov 21, 2008)

*Send me the questions*

Send the questionere and I'll do my best to answer it.


----------



## marsvoltafan (Dec 8, 2008)

You came to the right place. I'm sure many people here would be willing to help you out, markus.


----------

